# Time limit on sending passport to get visa stamped?



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi All,

I had my wife's spouse visa application refusal overturned through first-tier tribunal appeal last week. We are waiting for the letter to come through from the UKBA to my wife asking her to send her passport to them to get the spouse visa stamped.

I wanted to find out whether there was a time limit within which she has to get the passport sent out to the UKBA after receiving the letter? i.e. within 10/14/28 days etc.

The visa application was made in Islamabad, Pakistan.

Thanks.


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi All,

A response to the above would be greatly appreciated 

Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Unless the letter states the time limit, you can submit passport within reasonable timeframe. Of course the sooner you do it, the sooner you get your visa.


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi Joppa, 

Thanks. Do you know whether the letters usually state a time limit? 

Also, is the visa start date the date when the letter was received or the date that the visa was physically stamped onto the passport?


----------



## meister123 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to keep pestering everyone, but i really need to know whether the call letter from the UKBA for the spouse visa dictates whether the passport needs to be sent out within a particular number of days after receiving the call letter.

The reason for my question is that my wife plans to visit relatives in another country soon and she wants to send her passport to get stamped with her UK spouse visa after she returns from her holiday. She needs to book her holiday next week but she can't do so if her passport is asked for by the UKBA within a certain number of days.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gannicus (Apr 29, 2014)

Need the same info. 

Please if anyone can help with the time frame and other terms stated on the CALL LETTER ? 

Thanks


----------



## ano123 (Feb 12, 2015)

*call in letter*

hi,
first i applied the visa which was rejected and after appeal recieved a call letter 2 weeks ago and submitted my passport around a week before. .anyone knows how long they take to return the passport back n visa stamped or not


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Depends on how efficient they are.


----------

